# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 00025AA15E7C4094CF3F2CB20DD42752 [Чисто
 > ]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 00025AA15E7C4094CF3F2CB20DD42752 
Размер в байтах: 13901229

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:7, в том числе:
 безопасные:7
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------

